# Baroque Favorites



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Post some of your favorite Baroque Videos here.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Georg-Friedrich Haendel - Lascia Ch'io Pianga





François Couperin ~ Le Tic Toc Choc





Jean-Baptiste Lully ~ Cadmus et Hermione; Chaconne from Act I




THIS IS FANTASTIC, Musicians, singers, dancers....


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Magic:-


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Biber has long been a baroque favorite of mine. I came across this intriguing work yesterday, while listening to works that may qualify for the orchestral list project. I was amazed at the dissonance employed at times in this piece - truly avante-garde for when it was written. According to the notes listed under this work on the youtube video this work used many other non-traditional techniques for its time as well such as - striking the bow on the instrument, woven paper through strings, polyrhythm, and 'Ives-like' polytonality.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken, the crazy 'polytonal' part in Biber's Battalia is supposed to signify the drunkeness of the soldiers.

Here's some more baroque avant-garde, the opening Chaos movement from Jean-Fery Rebel's The Elements (1737)






The Fire Chaconne, one of my favorites from the rest of Les Elemens:


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## Tero (Jun 2, 2012)




----------

